# Lets See All Those Omega'S!



## stevieb

We see them regularly on the What you wearing threads, now lets see them all togeather. Nobodys done a what you wearing thread for this bank holiday so i thought put an Omega slant on it. So you can dust off all those safe queens and join in with Wearing and Posting pictures of your Omega(s).

I'll start with this 15 Jewel, Cal.265 1949 example,










Have a good day

Steve


----------



## martinzx

1946, 15 Jewel manual wind


----------



## Bri

This one










and I have one of these coming in about two weeks


----------



## Philz

Not the best of pics but all I have at the moment. All have plenty of wristime so not cabinet class condition.


----------



## 86latour

1969 Omega Seamaster 120


----------



## shadowninja

Vintage:



Modern:



(Don't worry. No Omegas were harmed during the making of this photograph.)


----------



## Defender

Some crackers there already, so here's my contribution.

The gang of three vintage Speedmasters:-










And the modern Dynamic interloper:-


----------



## hilly10

My 45.5mm PO


----------



## chris l

​


----------



## minkle

You may cry when Gary puts up a group shot


----------



## Dr.f

Got this one on today, only arrived last week.


----------



## frogspawn

I think I may have a couple knocking around somewhere.........










 :lookaround:


----------



## Agent orange

Oh my kinda thread :yes:

I'll keep it to the current collection, as I've had so many Omegas, starting with the Constellations.










Megaquartz 196.0015










Electroquartz with Beta 21 movement from 1969










f300










Another f300

T.B.C...


----------



## Agent orange

Another Electroquartz with Beta 21 movement










Megaquartz










And another










Stardust. Probably the jewel of my Omega collection

Cheers,

Gary

P.S I'll Speedmasters and Seamasters later


----------



## Who. Me?

Ah, go on then...










Speedsonic


----------



## Sparks

Omega Dynamic Cal 601 manual wind which I've had since new in 1971. Excellent timekeeper and currently on a Seiko bracelet which is a much better replacement for the Omega one which wore and stretched badly.










Sparks


----------



## frogspawn

Andy, not just a speedsonic but a lobster as well :man_in_love: :inlove:


----------



## handlehall

1973 f300 seamaster










manual wind Dynamic Geneve


----------



## Agent orange

Seamasters up next










166.089 from 1970










SM120 166.073










176.007 from 1970










2254.50 my one modern Omega

T.B.C...


----------



## Agent orange

Chrono-Quartz 196.0052 from 1977










SM120 f300 198.0016 from 1973










SM300 166.024

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sam.

My Grandmothers Omega Geneve for the ladies,

and my birth year Omega Seamaster Automatic 24 Jewel cal:752(1970)


----------



## silverflyer

Sorry it's a small photo.


----------



## William_Wilson

Who. Me? said:


> Ah, go on then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedsonic


Well, that gives me a bit of a chubby. 

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange

Oops forgot this Seamaster, stupid boy.










Chronostop 145.008 from 1967

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## stevieb

A big thank you to all those who have taken the time to show us their watches.

Here's mine

Omega Deville Quartz dress watch










Omega Speedmaster Automatic










Manual wind, 15 Jewels, cal.265, 1949










Seamaster, Deville, Automatic, 24 Jewels










Manual wind, 17 Jewels, 1970


----------



## stevieb

F300 cone with metalic blue repainted dial










Omega F300 Chronometer, solid 9ct gold










Omega Geneve repainted dial in red with Seamaster decals










Omega Constellation, Automatic


----------



## William_Wilson

In no order at all. 

*Omega Speedmaster Professional Mk.II, cal.861 17 jewels. 1972.*










*Omega, cal.620 17 jewels "Superflat". 1964.*










*Omega Seamaster 300, cal.552 24 jewels. 1966-1967.*










*Omega Seamaster 600, cal.601 17 jewels. 1966.*










*Omega Seamaster Chronograph, cal.1040 automatic 22 jewels. 1973.*










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

More.

*Omega Seamaster **GMT**, cal.1128 23 jewels. 1999**ish**.*










*Omega Speedmaster Automatic "Reduced", cal.1143 45 jewels. 1996**ish**.*










*Omega Speedmaster Quartz, cal.1620 0 jewels. 1979.*










*Omega GenÃ¨ve Chronostop, cal.920 17 jewels. 1969.*










Later,

William


----------



## artistmike

Oooh I'll play..... here's three of mine



















and a precious one, my old father-in-law's that he left me


----------



## Mutley

I've only got one Omega, I feel so inadequate


----------



## Drum2000

'61 Seamaster -


----------



## andyclient

A couple of connies some seamasters and a dynamic


----------



## andyclient




----------



## chocko

This seamaster 200










also this










and this


----------



## chocko

All my Omegas for the moment


----------



## Stinch

I only have this one which I bought new in 1973


----------



## William_Wilson

Stinch said:


> I only have this one which I bought new in 1973


Do you know the serial number/year of manufacture? I can't remember if I've asked this before. 









Later,

William


----------



## ANDI

Omega family......










]


----------



## Markybirch

My one and only Omega from 1970.â€¦â€¦....


----------



## Stinch

William_Wilson said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have this one which I bought new in 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the serial number/year of manufacture? I can't remember if I've asked this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 William The back of mine was always unmarked. I've just checked the original Omega warranty booklet/paperwork but the serial number is not recorded. In the space for Mov No/Work No it simply lists the model Chronostop, Metal Ref is left blank, Jeweller is J Bennett 82 Parks St Bristol & Date (that I bought it) 24/10/73.

Roger


----------



## pk_diver

Hello! Here's my couple of Omegas! B)


----------



## Agent orange

Stinch said:


> William The back of mine was always unmarked. I've just checked the original Omega warranty booklet/paperwork but the serial number is not recorded. In the space for Mov No/Work No it simply lists the model Chronostop, Metal Ref is left blank, Jeweller is J Bennett 82 Parks St Bristol & Date (that I bought it) 24/10/73.
> 
> Roger


Roger and William that Chronostop is ref.146.009 and it houses a calibre 920. The non date models share the same case ref. but are powered by a calibre 865 . Hope that helps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson

Stinch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have this one which I bought new in 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the serial number/year of manufacture? I can't remember if I've asked this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William The back of mine was always unmarked. I've just checked the original Omega warranty booklet/paperwork but the serial number is not recorded. In the space for Mov No/Work No it simply lists the model Chronostop, Metal Ref is left blank, Jeweller is J Bennett 82 Parks St Bristol & Date (that I bought it) 24/10/73.
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...

The Omega movement serial number reflects the year(s) the movement was made. I was interested in whether the movement was made the same year as the watch was sold. If you have it serviced sometime, have them record the SN for you. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Agent orange said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> William The back of mine was always unmarked. I've just checked the original Omega warranty booklet/paperwork but the serial number is not recorded. In the space for Mov No/Work No it simply lists the model Chronostop, Metal Ref is left blank, Jeweller is J Bennett 82 Parks St Bristol & Date (that I bought it) 24/10/73.
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> Roger and William that Chronostop is ref.146.009 and it houses a calibre 920. The non date models share the same case ref. but are powered by a calibre 865 . Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

Yes, I've had mine apart a few times, and it's the same as Roger's (except Roger's doesn't suck like mine does :wink2: ).

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange

Right, to the Speedmasters.










145.022 from 1985










145.014 MKII exotic dial from 1970










176.0012 from 1975

T.B.C...


----------



## Agent orange

176.0015 from 1975










378.0801 Speedmaster 125 from 1973

And lastly, although not called a Speedmaster on the dial it was part of Omegas official Speedmaster line up, the Speedsonic.










188.002 from 1974

Do you get the impression I'm a bit keen on 70's Omegas 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stinch

You have a wonderful collection Gary!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange

Thanks Roger and sorry for trying to teach William and yourself to suck eggs before. I really should read posts properly before I jump in









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## 86latour

My god that speedsonic is to die for....


----------



## Agent orange

Thank you 

I've owned it for a few years now and its appeal never dwindles. My favourite aspect of it is when the applied indices, handset and dial catch the light, it really comes to life then.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson

Agent orange said:


> And lastly, although not called a Speedmaster on the dial it was part of Omegas official Speedmaster line up, the Speedsonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 188.002 from 1974
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


That's the largest case version, isn't it?

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange

AFAIK they only ever came in one case size William, although it is on the large size at 42mm excluding crown.

They did a few dial colour and handset variations though. Indeed few other members here have the lume indices and hands version which is more legible but imho not quite as attractive.

I owned the gold plated and dialled version with applied indices a while back. It was eventually traded for something else as it was very rarely worn.










Like the steel version the dial is fantastic, well to my eyes anyway.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson

Agent orange said:


> AFAIK they only ever came in one case size William, although it is on the large size at 42mm excluding crown.
> 
> They did a few dial colour and handset variations though. Indeed few other members here have the lume indices and hands version which is more legible but imho not quite as attractive.
> 
> I owned the gold plated and dialled version with applied indices a while back. It was eventually traded for something else as it was very rarely worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the steel version the dial is fantastic, well to my eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Does yours have the screw in case back? I think the screw in version had a slightly larger case then the press ins did.

I was bidding on a GP version recently. I was the second highest bid at the end, I didn't think the case wear justified going any higher. I ended up with the Speedmaster LCD instead. 

That gold one you had looks fantastic.

Later,

William


----------



## [email protected]

Hi

Here's mine


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's mine


What a shame you have to wear such beat up watches, Paul... NICE!

Here's the one I wear for those poker nights:










Converted pocket watch.


----------



## adrianwong

Love the colours on the exotic dial!


----------



## Agent orange

William_Wilson said:


> Does yours have the screw in case back? I think the screw in version had a slightly larger case then the press ins did.
> 
> I was bidding on a GP version recently. I was the second highest bid at the end, I didn't think the case wear justified going any higher. I ended up with the Speedmaster LCD instead.
> 
> That gold one you had looks fantastic.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I wasn't aware that there was a press in caseback version tbh William. I've owned three Speedsonics and handled many more but never seen one with a press in caseback. Interestingly though all three versions that I've owned have had a slightly different style.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## GASHEAD

Better late than never! My Omega Dynamic with racing dial:


----------



## Agent orange

adrianwong said:


> Love the colours on the exotic dial!


Thanks Adrian although that particular pic makes the hands and dial markings look more saturated and red than they actually, I just like the composition. Here's a wrist pic with more accurate colour.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stinch

Agent orange said:


> Thanks Roger and sorry for trying to teach William and yourself to suck eggs before. I really should read posts properly before I jump in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


No worries Gary I didn't take it that way at all. By the way that 1970 Valjoux 7733 powered NOS cased chrono I bought from your watchmaker friend in Bristol is brilliant & keeping excellent time within a couple of seconds a day!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Jack G

Roger

The Omega movement serial number reflects the year(s) the movement was made. I was interested in whether the movement was made the same year as the watch was sold. If you have it serviced sometime, have them record the SN for you. 

Later,

William

Hello William,

I also have a 920 Chronostop on a mesh which I bought new in 1971.

The serial number on my movement is for 1969.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Agent orange

Omega at the time made movements in large runs rather than to small batches, which makes far more economic sense when you think about it.

The upshot of this is a movement made in 1969 could be put into a watch assembled a few years later, especially if that model was a slow seller. Plus the watch might have sat in an AD's display for a year or so before it eventually sold.

I've seen Omegas who's movements have revealed one date but Omegas records have shown that the watch was actually sold up to 3 years later. The movement number should really only be treated as a very rough guide to the watches production date, let alone sales date.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## scottswatches

okay, i know i am late and these are not nearly as nice as some of the others on here but










I like 'em! Particularly as they are both bought from this forum

and the 710's










She is spoilt in so many ways!


----------



## William_Wilson

Agent orange said:


> Omega at the time made movements in large runs rather than to small batches, which makes far more economic sense when you think about it.
> 
> The upshot of this is a movement made in 1969 could be put into a watch assembled a few years later, especially if that model was a slow seller. Plus the watch might have sat in an AD's display for a year or so before it eventually sold.
> 
> I've seen Omegas who's movements have revealed one date but Omegas records have shown that the watch was actually sold up to 3 years later. The movement number should really only be treated as a very rough guide to the watches production date, let alone sales date.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Absolutely.

We don't come across many original Omega owners, and I'd like to get an idea of how purchase dates compare with movement manufacture dates. I've read a few times about people that have bought new watches two or three years after a model was discontinued.

Later,

William


----------



## kevkojak

Nothing world class, but here are a few of my past and current pieces:

Memomatic. Lovely!










1940's 'suveran' with an awesome dial restoration, but god-awful re-lume job. Changed hands a few times since I parted with it I believe.










70'ish dynamic. Quite a rare purple/copper dial on bracelet. One I regret parting with.










18ct gold De-Ville. Early 70's again, and a mint condition example.










I could carry on all day, but these have been my faves I reckon!


----------



## 86latour

Agent orange said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've owned it for a few years now and its appeal never dwindles. My favourite aspect of it is when the applied indices, handset and dial catch the light, it really comes to life then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


YHPM


----------



## martinzx

Some excellent watches guys a pleasure to view this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevieb

Wow, i don't know if i'm more amazed at the response or the watches. :notworthy:

A very big thanks to all those that posted.

Steve


----------



## brownip

Ok I'll play

RAF '53 Cal 283










'58 Cal 501 Seamaster










'61 Cal 561 Constellation










'62 Seamaster Cal 562










105.003 '63 Speedmaster










105.012-66 Speedmaster










Cheers

Ian


----------



## brownip

Part 2

1968 SM300 Cal 550










1969 SM300 Cal 565










1969 Dynamic Cal 565










1969 cal 920 Chronostop










1970 Cal 860 De Ville Chrono










1971 Cal 980 Memomatic










Pip pip

Ian


----------



## brownip

Couldn't get these 2 into the last post for some reason but a couple of colourful ones to finish

1971 Flightmaster Cal 911








1972

Cal 1002 Seamaster










Cheers again

Ian


----------



## Agent orange

:notworthy: That's some collection you've got there Ian, I'd better get trawling ebay for another Omega to keep up 

What attract me to their 60's and 70's watches in particular, is there's just a wealth of different designs and technologies. Unlike a lot of manufacturers (mentioning no names for fear of being hung drawn and quartered







) they really were trying hard, some could argue a little too hard on occasion.

Thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson

Jack G said:


> Hello William,
> 
> I also have a 920 Chronostop on a mesh which I bought new in 1971.
> 
> The serial number on my movement is for 1969.
> 
> Regards, Jack


Thanks, I will file that away in the back of my mind for future reference. 

Later,

William


----------



## brownip

My pleasure Gary and I agree totally re the diversity of design and technologies, the downside of which may have been their (almost)downfall in the 80's. Having acquired an example of all those on my initial wants list I think the next chapter of my Omega collection will be firmly 70's based, taking in one or two megaquatzes, a hummer or three and some of the fantastic looking Seamaster and Speedmaster models that used the 861 and 1040 movements.

All I've got to do now is sell the odd internal organ or two to fund it all!

Cheers

Ian



Agent orange said:


> :notworthy: That's some collection you've got there Ian, I'd better get trawling ebay for another Omega to keep up
> 
> What attract me to their 60's and 70's watches in particular, is there's just a wealth of different designs and technologies. Unlike a lot of manufacturers (mentioning no names for fear of being hung drawn and quartered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) they really were trying hard, some could argue a little too hard on occasion.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


----------



## itsguy

Oh go on then... ^_^


----------



## Jack G

Agent orange said:


> Omega at the time made movements in large runs rather than to small batches, which makes far more economic sense when you think about it.
> 
> The upshot of this is a movement made in 1969 could be put into a watch assembled a few years later, especially if that model was a slow seller. Plus the watch might have sat in an AD's display for a year or so before it eventually sold.
> 
> I've seen Omegas who's movements have revealed one date but Omegas records have shown that the watch was actually sold up to 3 years later. The movement number should really only be treated as a very rough guide to the watches production date, let alone sales date.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Just to add to this discussion.............I have seen a watch which was introduced by Omega in 1970 but had a 1969 serial no. on the movement. Watch could have been made in 1969 in advance of the launch but would not have appeared in any catalogues or literature until 1970.

Is this watch a 1969 or 1970 and how should it be viewed by anyone looking for birth year watch?

Jack


----------



## Andy Tims

Some from my present & past collections

Manual wind DeVille










Baby PloProf & SM120










WatchCo SM300










1963 BT SM300


----------



## Andy Tims

Cal 1045 Speedy










Broad Arrow (one of 2 I've had)










Speedy Pro










Speedy MKII Exotic










Speedy Reduced


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ll add my modest collection, part-1....

*Omega Seamaster cal.562 24 Jewels 1961.*










*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa 1972.*










*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Part-2

*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337 17 jewels , circa early 80s*










*Omega, Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, cal.1861 18 Jewels.*










*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


----------



## William_Wilson

Jack G said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omega at the time made movements in large runs rather than to small batches, which makes far more economic sense when you think about it.
> 
> The upshot of this is a movement made in 1969 could be put into a watch assembled a few years later, especially if that model was a slow seller. Plus the watch might have sat in an AD's display for a year or so before it eventually sold.
> 
> I've seen Omegas who's movements have revealed one date but Omegas records have shown that the watch was actually sold up to 3 years later. The movement number should really only be treated as a very rough guide to the watches production date, let alone sales date.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add to this discussion.............I have seen a watch which was introduced by Omega in 1970 but had a 1969 serial no. on the movement. Watch could have been made in 1969 in advance of the launch but would not have appeared in any catalogues or literature until 1970.
> 
> Is this watch a 1969 or 1970 and how should it be viewed by anyone looking for birth year watch?
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

For the sake of simplicity, I go by the serial number. However, the more modern ones I have that the SN covers several years, I'll try to judge the year by the size of the SN, and put an ish on the end of the year I give. In the case you stated above, I think if the Omega Vintage site gave the first production year as being after the SN year I'd go with the first production year.

Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike

Currently down to these...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










*Omega Seamaster GMT 2534.50*










*Omega Seamaster Chronograph 176.007*










...stupidly sold these...

*Omega Dynamic Chronograph*










*Omega SMf300*



















:wallbash:


----------



## rolexgirl

Wow, there are some beautiful Omegas on show today. 

RG. x


----------



## bridgeman

Very early quartz De Ville -cant get any thinner!


----------



## 86latour

Andy Tims said:


> Baby PloProf & SM120


Somethings looks familiar here.....


----------



## 86latour

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll add my modest collection, part-1....


I'm not sure 8 Omega count as modest Mach....


----------



## Agent orange

86latour said:


> [i'm not sure 8 Omega count as modest Mach....


Just what I was thinking.

Loving this one btw Mach.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tcj

my only one......of course i mean for now.....on my list for soon.....speedmaster moon watch and orange planet ocean.


----------



## flame

Hi

Excellent thread....I've had a few now....fill your boots !










All the best - Neil


----------



## flame




----------



## flame




----------



## flame




----------



## flame




----------



## flame




----------



## flame

and how about a desk clock to finish with....and then there is the one at STS at the moment 










cheers Neil


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Ding..., ding..., ding..., Flame wins - we have a winner...!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Agent orange said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> 
> [i'm not sure 8 Omega count as modest Mach....
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking.
Click to expand...

Have you seen Flame`s collection? :wink2: 



> Loving this one btw Mach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Cheers Gary, it is rather nice :yes:


----------



## flame

Guys

Here's another couple I've owned....nearly ALL of which have been & gone....shocking I know when you look back !



















However , I have picked up a *real killer super rare Omega*....which will be back from STS in about 5x weeks....Pics to follow !!!

And if Tom (Dickstar) starts posting his watches here....well my collection will look.... :notworthy:

All the best - Neil


----------



## kabong

Never serviced since late 50's and still keeping perfect time, but I have stopped using it.

Might get it serviced soon so I can start using it.


----------



## foztex

Here's some of mine, 70's Omegas you can't beat 'em. In no particular order:

start off with the stardust










Speedsonic










Megasonic 1










Seamaster 120










can't find individual pics at mo' and no time to do new. So here is an old pic with some of my faves.










PP, SM120c, SHOM, SS, MM and SM120

TBC........


----------



## foztex

continued:

Love mesh










My Omega first love (I've now 3) the SMf










SM120c, IMO the best looking chrono ever










I've a load of f300s, here are 2 of my faves. A waffle dial Constellation










and a rescued from the deep Geneve










cheers

Andy


----------



## Tartan

stevieb said:


> We see them regularly on the What you wearing threads, now lets see them all togeather. Nobodys done a what you wearing thread for this bank holiday so i thought put an Omega slant on it. So you can dust off all those safe queens and join in with Wearing and Posting pictures of your Omega(s).
> 
> I'll start with this 15 Jewel, Cal.265 1949 example,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> Steve


I want this watch so bad!


----------



## Benzowner

My one and only at present


----------



## stolid

Sorry for the necro thread guys, I finally overcame my issues with photobucket, and noticed I have a watch to add:


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Here's my 1963/4 Omega Seamaster automatic


----------



## beach bum

I've not posted for a while :to_become_senile:

Omega Dynamic in lieu of a year watch ( if only )










Hope you all enjoy looking at it as much as enjoy wearing it, I've lost weight since that shot was taken.

regards

beach bum


----------



## BlueKnight

SMP.


----------



## Bootsy

A few from me. I'm really starting to appreciate vintage Omegas and would love a Flightmaster, Speedsonic, various Speedy variations, 300 Diver etc. etc. etc. - shout me if you have any for sale!


----------



## woody77

hi my frist omega from 1944-46 so i am told 26.5t 10 1/2 all the best woody77.


----------



## Bri

Agent orange said:


> Another Electroquartz with Beta 21 movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaquartz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stardust. Probably the jewel of my Omega collection
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
> 
> P.S I'll Speedmasters and Seamasters later


I've only ever seen one Starburst before and that is owned by Swiss Time Services in their collection. If you're everdown that way pop in and have a look they are always willing to see Omega fans and show the collection.


----------



## frogspawn

Agent orange said:


> Oops forgot this Seamaster, stupid boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronostop 145.008 from 1967
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


And a slightly different version-


----------



## Omega Steve 67

Great thread.

Here is my Omega 40th Anniversary Speedmaster..


----------



## ketiljo

Brilliant thread, must have missed it the first time. Here's the ones I have pictures of at the moment:

198.001:










166.0177, self made:










145.022 1969 Speedmaster:










Constellation D-shape:










Cone:










1972 SMf300:


----------



## ketiljo

166.0324, SM300, self made:










1973 Constellation:


----------



## Jack G

David Spalding said:


> I certainly hope pics of this peach of a watch show up in the "Show us your Omegas" thread, with photo links enduring (i.e. images don't disappear from photo hosting site).


As requested some shots of my SM120 now on its way to a new owner.


----------



## bdc

Here's mine. (i've also got an X33 but no current pics.)


----------



## Drum2000




----------



## Omega Steve 67

Stopped using flicker. Using photobucket now.

My Omega Plant Ocean...


----------



## woody77

hi these three all the best woody77.


----------



## Omega Steve 67

My Omega Speed Master with Broard Arrow fingers.


----------



## JonW

Ive got a few too...

Before both were restored... poor things...










well used Pre moon










C/stop










as Foz says the best looking chrono ever (maybe even the best looking watch Period!) hence why we wrote about it on the DeskDivers site.


----------



## JonW

the sexiest f300 ever










Some of my TCs



















LCDs










The watch that i loved so much i devoted months of my life to writing a book about it, PloProf!


----------



## JonW

The PloProf's bigger brother...










another watch Foz and I shared a passion for, in fact we enjoyed it so much we started the website for it really, sad perhapsh, but true... before then almost no one knew about them... how things change...










Omega never made a blue dial, so Foz and I embarked on projects to build our own versions...










Memomatic... the best ever alarm watch, to the minute accuracy!


----------



## JonW

a beater!










Prototype Megaquartz 2.4










Lapis 1510.... always stunning!










one needing restoration... Off to STS soon!










The big brother of the 1510, the MC!


----------



## JonW

Over the years ive sold a lot of Omegas as my collection changed around and funds were needed for various projects and grails, including about 7 PloProfs i bought when i wrote the book as i needed to gather info and also for photos.

restored (by Omega! they dont do them anymore) CQ










MK2 racing










SM300










dealer display SQ










The best holiday watch! SMP300


----------



## JonW

One of those old PPs built up as in an incorrect config to prove how its done










what it should look like










old memomatic










a restored memomatic










X-33










restored MK5


----------



## JonW

Another SM120c










Pre moon 68 Speedy










I must have restored 4 or so of these over the years, but never liked wearing them LOL










Mac's watch now i think...










SilverHawks watch now i think...


----------



## JonW

and yet more i sold... if only we could keep them all...

SHOM










Jacques Mayol










50's bumper










Some of the PPs



















... and there were plenty more as well...


----------



## guest_2134

Very humble compared to everybody's extensive collection, but this is very special to me, was given by my granfather to my father, then it was given to me. A lot of sentimental value.

Omega, 18k yellow gold ''unknown'' Automatic, I have never seen another one of those. Specially with the bracelet configuration. (not claiming is rare, i just have no idea of the model)

(the dial is perfect, the plexi glass is pretty scratched, :thumbsdown:

Would benefit from some PolyWatch.

This will be forever a keeper. :air_kiss:


----------



## woody77

JonW said:


> and yet more i sold... if only we could keep them all...
> 
> SHOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacques Mayol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50's bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the PPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and there were plenty more as well...


hi well all i can say you do like your omegas .and thay are all very nice .all the best woody77.


----------



## williamsat

Must have missed this one, anyway here's one of mine XXL Railmaster.


----------



## andyclient

Firstly apologies for such a rubbish photo but here is my collection of Omegas.

Top row from left to right are all Seamasters 2 autos 2 manuals and a quartz 2nd row left to right are a Geneve auto two Connies then a Tudor snuck in the picture then a Megaquartz

3rd row left to right Dynamic auto ,1964 dress watch then a Titus and a Tudor then a F300 Connie.

cheers Andy


----------



## dougal74

Down to 3 at present: -




























The X-33 has gone as have: -


----------



## Mirokujames

I keep looking in this thread and am really hankering over a chronostop or memomatic


----------



## chris.ph

hope this works lol, its got a new omega leather strap on it now


----------



## simons194

Heres my couple of offerings...


----------



## SlimJim16v

Not my photo, but now mine thanks to Hans. Hope he won't mind me using his photo


----------



## oz-bear

What a fantastic collection of classic Omegas!!! I am drooling. I especially love the 60s & 70s Seamasters. In my collection I definately want a late 60s Seamaster 300 & a 200 banana dial & a 120. I was perusing the for sale page & came across 'Agent orange's beautiful big blue 120.... if that doesn't go I WILL TAKE IT!!!! ( I can't pm you? the system won't allow?)

The begining of my Omega collection is a Seamaster 60m which is in the mail. I will post pic as soon as I get it . Cheers All


----------



## Pip-Pip

This classic has gone to a new home now but here's our last photo together. She always was too big for me...


----------



## oz-bear

Wahoo my Seamaster 60 arrived...i love blue dials :thumbup:


----------



## ANDI

My trio of Seamasters


----------



## Steve's Dad

simons194 said:


>


That's lovely, is it a 1000 series from the Seventies?


----------



## xtriple

Two quartz Bonds. I originally bought the mid-size for myself but my wife (who is quite dainty and has always worn little "girly" watches) loved it so much, she snaffled it and I had to buy myself another. Bought a newer full-size and I adore it.










My Brand new Speedy pro. Bought it after the Bond as I was so impressed with the quality of my first Omega. I adore it and it's a real struggle to wear anything else... though I do seem to spend an awful lot of time with the toothpaste polishing marks from the Hesalite and a scratch pen removing swirls and marks from the clasp. I do like things to be "Perfect" and so far, after a couple of months, there is still not so much as a swirly on the claspor bracelet.

Yes, I do inspect them under a 5X loupe every day (with occasional use of a 10X as well) and I'm not even remotely obsessed... well, I might be


----------



## oz-bear

This is my Seamaster 120 .....the wavy gold dial is very eye catching. B)


----------



## Sir Alan

This one doesn't get out all that much.


----------



## kevkojak

Ok, Constellation chronometer bought from Gashead last year:



















Purchased the same week as the Tissot Seastar with similar octagon case. Weird how they both came up for sale so close together.


----------



## oz-bear

This is the one that stated my interest in Omega's...... I love the aged patina of the dial.


----------



## oz-bear

Here's another....


----------



## woody77

hi just cane to day omga geneve auto cal.565 24 jewes from 1970


----------



## Bootsy

Can't get this off my wrist at the moment. I've got the bracelet but really like it on this Rodania tapered rally strap and Signed buckle


----------



## kevkojak

kevkojak said:


> Ok, Constellation chronometer bought from Gashead last year:


I'm not collecting octagon shaped Constellations - honestly!


----------



## simonrah

There's something a bit special about Omega's designs from the 1960's and 1970's that isn't captured in most of today's watches. I loved the Speedmaster 125 - it had probably the most useful chronograph features of any watch I've owned, but the bulkiness made it a bit impractical for everyday wear. The central 60 minute chronograph counter seems so much more intuitive than the usual 30 minute sub dial.


----------



## squareleg

How come I missed this topic? Nice one.

Anyway... Speedmaster Automatic, c2007. We all know what it looks like but, just for a change, here it is on a Nato (7.5 in wrist):


----------



## 86latour

A recent addition to my collection,

1953 Omega Cal. 283


----------



## reilc

God i really miss my speedmaster :threaten: :wallbash: :sweatdrop: some great Omegas on here and i think that iv just found the watch that i have been looking for all of my life :yes: the seamaster 120 chronograph  its the 1st time that iv seen one and im in love :notworthy: how much are these about ? i dont think that ill ever have one but would just like to know please


----------



## Agent orange

reilc said:


> God i really miss my speedmaster :threaten: :wallbash: :sweatdrop: some great Omegas on here and i think that iv just found the watch that i have been looking for all of my life :yes: the seamaster 120 chronograph  its the 1st time that iv seen one and im in love :notworthy: how much are these about ? i dont think that ill ever have one but would just like to know please


If you're talking about the 'big blue' there's one for sale over on TZ-UK as I type, the seller's currently asking Â£2,995 for it. The case looks in good nick but the dial is frankly shagged but they can be sourced, at a price of course.

Don't think I'm allowed to do a direct link but if you google 'FS: Seamaster 120C "Big Blue" - Reduced' it's the first link you'll see.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. No affiliation with the seller.


----------



## reilc

Agent orange said:


> reilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> God i really miss my speedmaster :threaten: :wallbash: :sweatdrop: some great Omegas on here and i think that iv just found the watch that i have been looking for all of my life :yes: the seamaster 120 chronograph  its the 1st time that iv seen one and im in love :notworthy: how much are these about ? i dont think that ill ever have one but would just like to know please
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the 'big blue' there's one for sale over on TZ-UK as I type, the seller's currently asking Â£2,995 for it. The case looks in good nick but the dial is frankly shagged but they can be sourced, at a price of course.
> 
> Don't think I'm allowed to do a direct link but if you google 'FS: Seamaster 120C "Big Blue" - Reduced' it's the first link you'll see.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
> 
> P.S. No affiliation with the seller.
Click to expand...

Thank you, im not in the market yet but who knows maybe in the future  im going to fined out all that i can about them, as thats one of the best looking watches that iv ever seen :yes:


----------



## Trigger

Seamaster Polaris Multi-function. Picture from the internet. I barely wear the thing and it may have to go soon to fund something else.  Yes.. no.. yes.. no.. maybe.


----------



## Benzowner

My second entry


----------



## Omega Steve 67

Omega Geneve. 1954, 9k gold...


----------



## antony

Your a lucky man


----------



## OldHooky

This thread inspired me to go home and take my Bond SMP out of its box and wear it.

Unfortunately it wasn't on for long. There's no love for it any more, in fact it leaves me cold. Which is a pity as I used to love it and it is a great watch. I'm not allowed to move it on, so the only option is to think about PO hands and see if that changes things. Should have bought one with a black dial.


----------



## [email protected]

Some really nice Omegas posted here I never knew they brought out so many different models with such variety!


----------



## mitadoc

I love mine.


----------



## brad4t

Here's mine...


----------



## mitadoc

Nice vintage piece.Congrats!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Pics not working..will try again later.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Happliy, (due to a cracking deal from another forum member,SIB...a great guy to deal with :thumbsup: ) I am now able to join the Omega owners club with this lovely piece. A Titanium full size Seamaster Pro 2231.80, with an electric blue wave dial, sword hands, and a 'Bond' style titanium bracelet circa 1999-2000.

This is unmarked as far as I can see...and is very light and comfortable. I believe that this is quite a scarce and sought after model...so very happy indeed. Some pics, now that I've got them working again....


----------



## mitadoc

Strong lume. :thumbup:


----------



## Barney12

Great thread. Really must find time to photograph a few of mine. I lust for all things 79's and Omega and there are some truly amazing examples in this thread!

Barney


----------



## Pob

Here's a pair from me, :yes:










They're the only ones I have now.


----------



## kettle13

here are mine





Im sure there will be more along soon


----------



## Rolandski

what a fantastic collection


----------



## apm101

My f300hz Seamaster, 1973.


----------



## spaceslug




----------



## Big Dave

Mine and my son's.


----------



## AVO

Ooh, resurrected thread - I'll play!

My Omega collection










1960 gold plated manual

1993 quartz Seamaster Polaris multifunction

1958 Seamaster (cal. 520)

1971 Dynamic (cal. 565)


----------



## plmilligan1968

Wow, this has got to be the coolest thread on the whole site.

I just love Omega's from 50s - 70s and his thread is just pure eye candy 

Here are my modest 3 Omega's.

Omega Seamaster 600 (135.001) calibre 601, 17 jewel- 1962


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449247886


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449256938


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449273932

Omega De Ville (162.0047) calibre 1002, 20 jewel - 1970


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449287530


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448168225


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448166141

Omega De Ville (151.0039) calibre 711, 24 jewel - 1972


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448170711


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449270352


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449265556

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Docta13

i must get some new pics, lol


----------



## tall_tim




----------



## artistmike

You cant have too many Omega photos....


----------



## tall_tim

artistmike said:


> You cant have too many Omega photos....


Sorry to be o/t, but I love your background.


----------



## artistmike

tall_tim said:


> Sorry to be o/t, but I love your background.


It's my palette and just shows I need to clean it more often !


----------

